# Cornwall Coliseum (Old set, from October 2009)



## cornishclive (May 11, 2012)

Apologies that I'm loading old photos, but as a newbie I'm sorting through my old images to see what might be of interest.

Again, I realise that this place has been covered in greater detail by others but I used to love going to this place in it's heyday and my photos on Flickr have been fairly well received.

So here goes!

Carlyon Bay (Cornwall Coliseum) 

The abandoned Coliseum building, once the home of rock groups travelling to Cornwall now standing derelict and open to the elements





Carlyon Bay (Cornwall Coliseum) by Stocker Images, on Flickr





Carlyon Bay (Cornwall Coliseum) by Stocker Images, on Flickr





Carlyon Bay (Cornwall Coliseum) by Stocker Images, on Flickr





Carlyon Bay (Cornwall Coliseum) by Stocker Images, on Flickr





Carlyon Bay (Cornwall Coliseum) by Stocker Images, on Flickr





Carlyon Bay (Cornwall Coliseum) by Stocker Images, on Flickr





Carlyon Bay (Cornwall Coliseum) by Stocker Images, on Flickr





Carlyon Bay (Cornwall Coliseum) by Stocker Images, on Flickr


From what I've seen from more recent pictures the place hasn't changed much. It's such a shame that such a major venue was left open to the elements so quickly; my hey-day of going there was the late 80s but we still went to the odd thing up until the late 90s. The company that own it (I last heard) are still waiting for the latest alteration of their planning application to go through then this monument to entertainment will finally be pulled down. Until then, it sits just sadly waiting.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/cstocker/sets/72157622404263897/comments/


----------



## crazyjon (May 22, 2012)

Great pictures shame you didn't get in.Your right not much has changed in there we got in the place in June 2011 i think the report maybe still on here


----------

